# Homelite string trimmer, bump head knob



## Rudy (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a Homelite string trimmer, circa 1990. The bump head knob is worn out, and has the LH thread. Will any Homelite LH thread knob work on this, or do I need to find a specific one? I may end up replacing the whole head, but thought of trying for just the knob first...as I've seen some of those locally. They just don't look as sturdy as the one I'm replacing.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

if it is worth it to you i would consider replacing the entire cutting head with an aftermarket one. homelite parts can be a pain to get at times. 
and i would hazard a guess that any knob from about the same model should work.


----------



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with changing to an aftermarket bump & feed head assy. Priced out parts for the existing head which far exceeded the price of the complete new AM assy. One I bought was made by Oregon - the same company that makes chainsaw chains & bars.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Rudy said:


> I have a Homelite string trimmer, circa 1990. The bump head knob is worn out, and has the LH thread. Will any Homelite LH thread knob work on this, or do I need to find a specific one? I may end up replacing the whole head, but thought of trying for just the knob first...as I've seen some of those locally. They just don't look as sturdy as the one I'm replacing.


rudy homelite froze my acct with them so i only sell oregon replacement parts for these homelite trimmers if your bump knob is red then you have to stick with the red one cause it is threaded a certain way on the color coded bump knobs 

i would stick with oregon replacement parts cause the oem is chinese made items the ones oregon has is usa made if not england made

i happen to be a oregon dealer


----------

